# TK7 carburetor



## DaveG (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi All
I am a new member and I have registered in the hope I can find an answer to my TK7 carburetor problem.

I have a Robin line trimmer, it has a TKJ7 carburetor on it. 
I have just carried out an overhaul to fix the problem of the fuel siphoning through the carb once the engine is switched off.
The problem is still there, I have replaced all the components trying to chase it down.
Any ideas would be helpful

DaveG


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards DaveG!

I am going to move your post over to the small engine repair section were it should get more views - by experienced techs and mechanics.

:cheers2:


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

If the very small main metering valve is open instead of closed like needed at engine off then the fuel will simply run through engine by gravity. Those valves are super touchy to set even when using the setting tools for it, they often need to be custom set to within .005" and every engine is slightly different.

Any thumb operated purge or flood valve if leaking will do the same.


----------

